# Another Mezquite Resortera.



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello, when I was a little boy in elementary school, there was a little story in my Spanish text book name "Chapete". Chapete, was a little boy doll figure, its main characteristic were two big birth marks on his cheeks or as we call them sometimes here in Mexico, "chapetas". When I made this new mezquite fork, I noticed that it had black spots just like birth marks, then I remmembered the story of Chapete, so I decided to name it after that doll. Thanks for reading, any comments would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Mira que canijo! pos así cuando se me va a olvidar la angurria por tener una de mezquite?

Looks great my friend, Today I had the opportunity to see a rack of mesquite. I was surprised by its specific gravity.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Ese Xidoo

Te aventaste carnal, esta bien parecida esta horqueta, nada mas falta armar con sus resortes y el cuero y a tumbar huilotas!


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice natural !

What is wood ?










Xavier


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

She is a beautie X, nice symetery also. You have an eye for picking great forks Amigo.
Philly


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Very nice and i love the little story you tell how you come up with the name.


----------



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

Me encanta Resortera hermano


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

gorgeous gorgeous GORGEOUS!, Awesome fork.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

colours are very nice indeed


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Yep, thats a perfect natural! I like it (like nearly every natural







)!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Mira que canijo! pos así cuando se me va a olvidar la angurria por tener una de mezquite?
> 
> Looks great my friend, Today I had the opportunity to see a rack of mesquite. I was surprised by its specific gravity.


Hey Chepo, 
I am happy that the master likes the resortera. Mezquite rocks man, it is a kind of wood you just never know what surprice is going to delivere to yo. You just never know if it is come white, yellow, salmon, gray, black, etc., It's a kind of wood that would make a door last for years and years. I love Mezquite. Next time you pass by Salamanca, I would give you your mezquite and huizache forks. They would be waiting on you. Saludos,

Orale Chepo,
Chido maistro que le guste la orquilla. La neta el mezquite es el mas chingon, siempre te da chidas sorpresas, pues nunca te dice de que color es, puede ser blanco, amarillo, salmon, gris, *****, chocolate, etc., Es el tipo de madera que hara que una puerta te dure por años y años. Como me gusta el mezquite y ya sabes, si pasas por salamanca, pasa a recojer algunas orquilas de huizache y mezquite. Saludotes.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

[quote name='Nico' timestamp='1290416645' post='38417']
Ese Xidoo

Te aventaste carnal, esta bien parecida esta horqueta, nada mas falta armar con sus resortes y el cuero y a tumbar huilotas!

*Gracias ese Nico, en cuanto pueda le pongo sus resortes y la caja y a tumbar huilotas. Hoy extrene la proxima que voy a postear y dos huilotas y un gato la pagaron jajajaja. Saludos bato, *


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

919h said:


> Nice natural !
> 
> What is wood ?
> 
> ...


The wood is mezquite a very dense wood and is a species of Prosopis tree. Very rought tree, I believe there is nine different species in Mexico, but there are some others in Africa, where all the different spieces developed. Saludos,


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

philly said:


> Yep, thats a perfect natural! I like it (like nearly every natural
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks for you comments and I appreciate every word you post on this fork. It took me some time to start and finish it, since I only used a knife and sand paper. I like it's colors a lot and they are all natural, since I did not use any oil or barnish to make it look better. So yes, this is a very natural fork, saludos. *


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That looks marble-ized.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Phenomonal resortera Xidoo.....that wood is so pretty it's almost worth taking a road trip to cut some. In fact, I may look online to see where the closest stand of it to my location is! Great work Xidoo.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Phenomonal resortera Xidoo.....that wood is so pretty it's almost worth taking a road trip to cut some. In fact, I may look online to see where the closest stand of it to my location is! Great work Xidoo.


 Thanks for you comments, I believe I was lucky to find the branch from where this fork came out. I made three forks from the same tree branch and they are totally not look a like. The first fork that I made of mezquite, was my second fork that I posted on this forum. This is the second from the same branch and my next post, will be the third fork. Saludos,


----------

